# لا تفكر و لا تحتار ! أعلن معنا عن عقارك



## محمدعراقي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

هل تريد بيع أو شراء عقار بمصر ؟
أو تريد أن تمتلك عقار مميز بالقاهرة ؟
إذا كنت تريد بيع عقار تملكه (شقة - فيلا – أرض) 
	ما أول وسيلة تفكر في عمل إعلان فيها...!!!!! 
	نـحـن في انتظـارك فـقـط راسلــنــا 
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065981+
فاكس مباشر / 2022620791 +
بريد الكتروني : [email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: لا تفكر و لا تحتار ! أعلن معنا عن عقارك*

بالتوفيق اخوي محمد .


----------

